# Congratulations Pocketfisherman!!!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Our December contest winner won with this beautiful shot of the Austin skyline. Really my kind of shot. Runner-up honors go to salth2o who paddled all the way to Hawaii to share his shot with us 2coolers. How about a round for all the participants?

I've had a couple of volunteers and will PM them them shortly on the next contest. Give us about a week. Thanks to everyone who participated this last year. It's been fun, but it's time for a change


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations to Pocketfisherman. Beautiful image. And that runner up shot ain't no run of the mill photo either.

Alas, Every one in the forum also looses also. Rusty and Karen are retiring from Contest control. I want to thank both of you for you time invested and for running a great monthly contest.

Three cheers to Rusty and Karen for a job well done.

And now we win again. There is a couple of new volunteers to step up and take over the task of running the contest. Three cheers for them also.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

What Grayfish said....congrats!!!!! and thanks Karen and Rusty


grayfish said:


> Congratulations to Pocketfisherman. Beautiful image. And that runner up shot ain't no run of the mill photo either.
> 
> Alas, Every one in the forum also looses also. Rusty and Karen are retiring from Contest control. I want to thank both of you for you time invested and for running a great monthly contest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Pocketfisherman and many thanks to Rusty and Karen.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Pocketfisherman, what a beautiful picture!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, Grayfish pretty much summed it up for me too.
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the congratulations. In turn, I want to thank Rusty and Karen for running these contests all year. It is so cool to see what other folks post from their own corner of TX, or the world, that shows the beauty all around us that so many take for granted.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thank you for the thanks, but i had great help from all the people who were in all the panels. nothing quite like getting everybody involved.  so, thank you all too. 

Congratulations pocketfisherman and saltH2O - great photos! i liked all the photos this time around.

roll on 2008!


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Very nice and a big congrats to all!


Ah Austin, the memories before I moved west. A town full of absolute charm and of course there is 6th Street after sundown


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Loved em both. Memories of second got me excited of going back myself this spring.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

great photo pocketfisherman!! Congrats!! 

Also, thanks Rusty and Karen for running the contest this year!


----------

